# Peterson 999 series pipes.



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 6, 2011)

i can't for the life of me find one of these on e-bay.

They've come highly recommended to me by a friend who has been a pipe smoker for many years.

Anyone have one that they can give input on?

Anyone have one they'd like to get rid of wink wink, hint hint.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

check pipesandcigars, site is blocked here but looks like they have some.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I have 2. Both are good smokers, and both like to drop ash when they're full, and are being clenched.


----------



## FlimFlammery (Feb 25, 2011)

Is there a specific finish you're looking for? Are you looking on eBay because you prefer an estate or will a new one do just as well?


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 6, 2011)

FlimFlammery said:


> Is there a specific finish you're looking for? Are you looking on eBay because you prefer an estate or will a new one do just as well?


Either or will do, I cannot find an estate so they must be good smokers.

I've found them new ranging from 66 dollars to 400 dollars.

I don't much care what finish it is (although I do not like the rough sand blasted finishes) just so long as it smokes.


----------



## FlimFlammery (Feb 25, 2011)

DirtyBlackSocks said:


> Either or will do, I cannot find an estate so they must be good smokers.
> 
> I've found them new ranging from 66 dollars to 400 dollars.
> 
> I don't much care what finish it is (although I do not like the rough sand blasted finishes) just so long as it smokes.


Every 999 I've seen listed at Smokingpipes.com always mentions somewhere in the description that the 999 is their best selling Peterson shape, so they're definitely popular. They don't have any currently listed in fact, new or estate.

Just checking some of the better known sites, Cupojoes has several in assorted finishes, Iwan Ries has a couple in smooth finishes, and 4noggins has only one (Rosslare finish). Most are in the $70ish range.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 6, 2011)

FlimFlammery said:


> Every 999 I've seen listed at Smokingpipes.com always mentions somewhere in the description that the 999 is their best selling Peterson shape, so they're definitely popular. They don't have any currently listed in fact, new or estate.
> 
> Just checking some of the better known sites, Cupojoes has several in assorted finishes, Iwan Ries has a couple in smooth finishes, and 4noggins has only one (Rosslare finish). Most are in the $70ish range.


Yeah I'm aware - was hoping to score one for around 40 or 50 through e-bay or a member on here who doesn't use theirs/has a spare laying around.


----------



## FlimFlammery (Feb 25, 2011)

DirtyBlackSocks said:


> Yeah I'm aware - was hoping to score one for around 40 or 50 through e-bay or a member on here who doesn't use theirs/has a spare laying around.


Ahh. Well there are a few on eBay atm, new and estate.


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## Twiggz (Feb 15, 2009)

I love the shape of mine, but the color isn't what I would have wanted if I had seen it in person first. I ended up with the 999 irish sea, and if you asked two years ago I would have given it to you. 

Now that its broken in, I can't see myself ever parting with it. I even started to like the funky color. 

Good luck on your search.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Been looking at the 999 series as my next pete purchase. Donegal, irish mist or fathers day pipe 2010. Just not sure which one. Ebay has them just need to search since they pop up randomly.


----------

